# Why was my thread taken down????



## calauria (Jul 17, 2010)

What happened to my "It still feels like rape" thread? I don't understand why it was taken down, since I'm sure that other women have gone through this


----------



## calauria (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually, I'm quite insulted about having shared painful experiences and have it taken down. Without a reason. As I'm sure there may be other women who have been through this. I don't like being silenced that PISSES ME OFF!!

Moderators or whomever could you give me one good reason why you removed my post??


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 17, 2010)

calauria said:


> Actually, I'm quite insulted about having shared painful experiences and have it taken down. Without a reason. As I'm sure there may be other women who have been through this. I don't like being silenced that PISSES ME OFF!!
> 
> Moderators or whomever could you give me one good reason why you removed my post??



I don't understand either. There are so many far worse posts on Dims that do not get taken down.


----------



## calauria (Jul 17, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I don't understand either. There are so many far worse posts on Dims that do not get taken down.



I don't get it!! Do they want us to have a voice or not? Hell, they need to make up their damn minds!! I'M PISSED!!


----------



## olwen (Jul 17, 2010)

Calauria, please check your inbox!!!



It is a *very sensitive *topic and no one did anything wrong. Calauria, your rape thread will be reapproved and reopened after a bit more clarification and mod discussion.

Thanks everyone for your patience.

/Mod


----------

